# Goin Inn



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Decided to replace the drain, after the pipe purty much rottted away.

Been at it a while and have a lot more to do.

Been diggginng underneath today, accessing and digging a little.

Plumbing Project

1. replacing main drain to shower and vent pipe , slight issues with old cast iron pipe is attached to pvc up thru roof for vent gotta get that off. also the drain for the shower was for the cast iron pipe and having a problem getting it off. probally gonna have to cut it off. @###@@!

2. drain to toilet and vent (replacing)

3. drain to sink (replacing)
4.new hot and cold water to sink,toilet and shower,at a later date.:question:



just workin on the drain at this time.

gotta get off the 2cool--nooot


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Got the old incoming water line cut out, working on the drains.

That old cast iron is tough. Had to break out the porta-ban. Couple 
more cuts and should have it all out. wheww Ready for the new--soon
Got the old drain cut out of the shower and new drain installed.

new should go a lot faster


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like your doing it right fishingtwo. I worked on an old house that had the cast iron sewer pipes under the slab. We cut all that stuff out, abandoned the main pipe under the slab and rerouted all the new ones outside the house. We had like a manifold that wrapped around the house and tied the drains to it one by one, then tied it to the main.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I am trying --thanks
Finally got my hole dug deep enough to get my fat arse under the succa.
Its all downhill now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Needed Replacement*

OUCH!! Good luck....CVA34


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

cva34 said:


> OUCH!! Good luck....CVA34


Thanks -gettin it a little at a time-
trying to get the old toilet and sink drain out today 
did not accomplish but got a plan
getting close:headknock


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Got pipe out*

Had to break out the sledge hammer to it, but got most of the old
drain out.


----------



## Chetco (Feb 8, 2011)

*CI cutter*

Rent a cast iron cutter much fast than hammer next time. May look at band aid connector /no hub coupling for ci to PVC= abs .Looking good on the job .


----------

